# Hyatt Main Street or Grand Lodge Peak 7 in breckenridge?



## Coloradorunner (Jan 30, 2013)

What is the best timeshare in Breckenridge, Colorado? I'm going in June. I have a room confirmed at Hyatt Main Street. But Ive seen availability at Grand Lodge Peak 7, grand timber lodge, a Marriott, etc. I've never stayed in Breckenridge and would appreciate any comparisons.


----------



## jdunn1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Depends what you want from your vacation.  The Hyatt will likely have the most luxurious rooms of all the Breckendridge resorts.  Also, the location is top notch for doing things in town.  Everything is literally right outside your room.  

The Marriott is wonderful and basically has the same location as the Hyatt -- these two resorts share the same pool, they are directly adjacent to each other.  The downside of the Marriott is that it is not fancy at all.  A very clean and comfortable resort, but there is nothing fancy about the resort and it is by far the oldest of all the big timeshares in Breckendrige.  Top notch for location and a resort experience, thogh.  Also, the Marriott only has one bedrooms and studios.

The Grande Lodge is by far the best timeshare in Breck in terms of resort experienes.  The Grande Lodge has a fanstic pool complex with a waterslide and a nice idoor pool area.  The resort is FANCY and brand new and it looks like so much fun.  The ony negative is that it is so far from the town, you need to drive there or take a shuttle.  During the day, you can take the free gondula to town but this is only good during the day.  At night you have to drive or call for the shuttle.  If I was a kid, this would be my #1 choice.

THe Grand Timber has upscale rooms and nice pools and is close enough to town that you can walk there prety easy.  Definately not as close as the Hyatt or Marriott, but then again no other timeshare reosrts are that close. 

Hope this helps but there are lots of other tuggers who know more about these resorts than I do.




Coloradorunner said:


> What is the best timeshare in Breckenridge, Colorado? I'm going in June. I have a room confirmed at Hyatt Main Street. But Ive seen availability at Grand Lodge Peak 7, grand timber lodge, a Marriott, etc. I've never stayed in Breckenridge and would appreciate any comparisons.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 2, 2013)

We just got back from Grand Timber Lodge and really liked it.  Easy walk to town, but there is also a free resort shuttle if you don't want to walk.  Great pools and hot tubs!  We saw Grande Lodge at Peak 7 and it IS gorgeous, but not near town, as others have pointed out.  We chose GTL because we were able to get a 2 bedroom..very spacious with a balony and fireplace.  I will always take a larger unit if the resorts are similar...we like to spread out!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 2, 2013)

Coloradorunner said:


> What is the best timeshare in Breckenridge, Colorado? I'm going in June. I have a room confirmed at Hyatt Main Street. But Ive seen availability at Grand Lodge Peak 7, grand timber lodge, a Marriott, etc. I've never stayed in Breckenridge and would appreciate any comparisons.



I have pictures of the Grand Lodge on Peak 7, Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge and Grand Timber Lodge on my Smugmug page for you to compare the resorts/units. 

Mounain Valley Lodge and Hyatt's Mainstreet Station or in the same location and share the pool's and hot tubs. They are downtown within steps of shopping and restaurants. While we haven't stayed at the Hyatt, I would imagine it would be the better of the two between the Marriott and Hyatt as the Marriott appears to be more of a hotel conversion than a purpose built timeshare. The Marriott also is limited to 1 bedroom and studio units. There are no 2 bedroom units in the Marriott.

Grand Timber and Grand Lodge on Peak 7 are sister resorts. Grand Lodge is the newer of the two and has more upscale amenities in it's units, although Grand Timber has been upgrading the unit amenities over the last couple of years. Grand Timber is further off Main St. but it's still very walkable IMHO. Grand Lodge on Peak 7 is up on the mountain and sits at the 10,000 ft above sea level. There is no walking into town from Grand Lodge on Peak 7. Both Grand Lodge and Grand Timber offer shuttle service to downtown. 

Grand Lodge on Peak 7 and Grand Timber are maybe more complete resorts than are the Hyatt and Marriott. Hyatt and Marriott are more conveniently located to everything in town. Grand Lodge and Grand Timber are maybe a little more remote. None of these resorts has what I'd consider a great pool. Grand Timber and Grand Lodge do have very nice hot tubs whereas the Hyatt and Marriott have pretty standard run-of-the-mill round hot tubs. 

I don't really think there's a bad choice between the 4 resorts you've listed. Just maybe a little preference to location. 

Pictures of the Marriott, Grand Timber and Grand Lodge resorts can be viewed on our Smugmug page. The link is in my signature below. 

BTW, we really enjoy summer vacations in Breckenridge. For us it's just a great little town with a good location for exploring the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## tillmalo (Feb 2, 2013)

We have stayed at the Hyatt Main Street Station twice and really enjoyed it.  The service was great and the rooms were beautiful.  I love the location of the resort.  It's right at the end of main street.  It's easy to walk to all the shops and restaurants.  My family really enjoyed the private movie theatre that you can reserve.  You can bring your own movies or they have a free selection as well.  We could bring in our own food, watch a movie of our choosing and have the whole movie theatre to ourselves.

While I've only stayed at the Hyatt, I don't think that you can go wrong with either resort.  Breckenridge is a wonderful mountain town.


----------



## Coloradorunner (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for the comments! I especially loved the smugmug photos of the resorts Doug.


----------



## jdunn1 (Feb 2, 2013)

I took a Hyatt 2 bedroom for Presidents' Day week.  I hope I do not regret this as I just loved the marriott last year.  What I am learning is that the Hyatt has no organized activities whereas the marriott has well over a dozen actives each day.  The Hyatt also does not have a pool but you can use the marriott pool.  The marriott pools is not fancy but boy is it big!  I just hope the pool is heated better this year than it was lat year.  The pool was so cold last Presidents' Day week, it was almost unswimable.  I was told there was a problem with the heater last year.  The pools at the grand lode looks amazing. 

If anyone can share their experiene with the marriott pool recently, that would be nice to read.  Also, how bad is the walk to the pool from the Hyatt in the dead of winter?


----------

